# fur buyers in wisconsin



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

hey im looking for some fur buyers around the area of waukesha or the area of stevens point. does anyone know of any possible buyers in that area or where i might be able to find some?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

check with the Wisconsin Trappers Assoc.

http://www.wistrap.org/Home_Page.html

or check with the State rep to the NTA

Scott McAuley

621 13th Street South

Wisconsn Rapids, WI 54494

(888) 601-8727 Ext 106

[email protected]


----------

